

Ask HN: 404 Page Hijacking - kingsidharth

Is it just me or is Chrome hijacking 404 pages with their own? Like IE does?
======
nbpoole
[http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95...](http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95671&hl=en)

